# SMPL - Patina



## Chris du Toit (2/11/15)

So I got a second hand SMPL with a black finish and decided to sand it down and attempt a patina finish on it.

Turned out quite well. Did the ammonia and salt method, quite surprised how quick it developed on the mod. 

Here are some pics of the process... i sanded it down, washed it off with warm water. Sprinkled some baking soda on to it to remove any impurities and other oily residue. Hooked a piece of kanthal through it, popped corks in the ends to protect the threads. Put two paper kitchen towel sheets in the bottom of the container and soaked them with Ammonia. Then i mixed up salt and ammonia in a spray bottle and hung suspended the mod over the soaked towels. I then sprayed the mod with the solution of ammonia and salt and left to fume with the lid closed.

Once i turned it over and repeated the process for the other side of the mod i took it out to dry and gave it a quick rinse under lukewarm water and left it to air dry. Once that was done i used soft clear was and gave it a thin but generous coat and left that to dry before rubbing it off.

The wax gives a nice natural finish and also much better feel in the hand then clear lacquer, it has some grip to it.

Original State



after sanding 



Start of patina process 



After about 30 to 45min 



after about two hours dried 





waxed and rubbed off

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/15)

It looks frikkin awesome. 

Ive been experimenting with a copper tube end stop and a brass plug contact to see which is the better look.
You've swayed me to the brass with this.
What product did you use for the ammonia? I gather it wasnt Handy Andy.


----------



## Chris du Toit (2/11/15)

I used pure ammonia which 'n bought from the local OK Mini market. But any pure ammonia will do, just make sure you don't breath in the fumes. Knocks your breath away

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/11/15)

Eventually I found MX19 at Spar, but neither Plattekloof PnP or Brights had anything.


----------



## Flo (2/11/15)

looks great! I miss my SMPL  lost it at a festival with a kayfun lite atty....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (2/11/15)

That looks sick man! Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

